# peat vs. fiber coir



## jimmyle (Jan 15, 2007)

ive been seeing alot of fiber coir replacing peat and i was just wondering what are the differences and which would you use?

thanks


----------



## Freemann (Mar 19, 2004)

In horticulture, coir is recommended as substitute for peat because it is free of bacteria and fungal spores, and is sustainably produced without the environmental damage caused by peat mining.
Coir contains no nutrients and holds 8-9 times its weight of water and has a high nutrient-absorption capacity. Not sure how acid is. Personally I would go for something a bit richer this days as a base layer in my substrate.


----------



## DonaldmBoyer (Aug 18, 2005)

I use peat moss without too many problems......I had a bit of a hydra infestation with one tank that I used, but easily taken care of. Peat helps to soften water, lower pH, and provide some nutrients. I wouldn't use anything else. I don't mean to rip on anyone that uses fiber coir, but I think it is a bit of a gimmick unless you don't want to soften your water or lower pH. Doesn't really provide any value that I'm aware of.


----------

